# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  2015 Innovation By Design Awards - 3D Printing

## Brian_Krassenstein

If you are looking for a great design competition to enter for getting loads of exposure as a winner in one of the categories, then you should enter your 3D design in the 2015 Innovation By Design Awards, with the new 3D design category being made possible by Inside 3D Printing and Fast Company. Winners are chosen based on innovations for design and business that apply for both today as well as tomorrow, showing strength in functionality, sustainability, impact, and offer other features. There are 13 other categories besides 3D design. Read more about this contest in the full story: http://3dprint.com/63068/innovation-by-design-awards/

----------

